
Mozilla asks Google engineer to not use .bro extension due to “gender problem” - notsony
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366559#c146
======
detaro
Discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10369053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10369053)
(includes links to other discussions)

~~~
notsony
The title of that post does not reflect the true nature of the discussion.

